# Guess the breed, pick a name, and a story



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, lots to do in this thread. Lets get to it shall we?

First the story.

I had a fairly busy day on Saturday. Lots of things to do, mowing the yard, fixing a few things, running some errands etc. I mowed the yard from about 2:30-4:00 PM. Did some other yard work until about 5 PM. Then I left the house at 5:15 PM. Why is this important? Let me tell you.

I returned home at about 6:15 PM. And I saw a piece of paper in my front door... odd. I pull in the garage and get the piece of paper. On that paper is a note saying I'm a good dog family, here's a 10 week old puppy that has had it's first round of shots, and thanking me for giving it a good home because it doesn't listen and they have had it for 1 1/2 weeks.

WHAT!

There is no puppy anywhere in my front yard so I thought it was a joke. I go inside and let my two out. Jasmine meanders onto the deck and Kaja gets the "I see a squirrel dad!" look and bolts down the stair. I hear an ear piercing yip and see a little white ball of fur bolt to the other side of my fenced in area. I'm slack jawed at this point.

Kaja realizing it was no squirrel goes to her tree and ignores this little intruder. So, yup, someone, while I was gone for an hour, dumped a puppy in my back yard for me to either take care of or re-home. I called the local HS and they are full and have dogs in boarding right now and can't take it. AC said they could put it in the pound, yeah no thanks.

So, I have no idea what kind of puppy this is, granted I have some ideas but that's it. It "supposedly" has had one round of shots, and that's it.

So, I need help from the forums. First what's your breed guesses. Second I need to name this little girl.

Some pics.

Right after her bath (lots of dirt and 2 ticks were found):


















Dried out and a little more perky:



















My favorite three names so far:

Rune
Maji
Mystic

Ugh, I hate people. Now I have a puppy I have to take care of that I didn't want. But, she is so damn cute! Alright enough of my blabbering. Thanks for the help.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, people are complete morons, but it's nice they recognized what a wonderful dog person you are. Do you know who they are? You can try to get them for trespassing! 

Of course she's a husky. She's beautiful!

I love Mystic! I was thinking of that same name for the little Border Collie mix that I am considering.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

infiniti said:


> Well, people are complete morons, but it's nice they recognized what a wonderful dog person you are. Do you know who they are? You can try to get them for trespassing!
> 
> Of course she's a husky mix. She's beautiful!
> 
> I love Mystic! I was thinking of that same name for the little Border Collie mix that I am considering.


I have no idea who the people are. The note was typed on a computer and printed off. The end just says "Thx"

My call to the police station was funny though:

Me: Some one left a dog in my yard.

Dispath: Is it loose

Me: No it's in my fence

D: Ah... they left it?

Me: Yes, I have a note too

D: Well, they didn't steal anything did they

Me: *facepalm* Thanks for your time

Somehow I don't think this will be high up on the "creimes to solve" list anytime soon.

Now I remember why I hate naming dogs. It's so personal and permanent. lol Mystic was my dad's idea. I just can't decide. Ye, I am glad they picked a good dog person, but if it was 2 weeks earlier when Jasmine was still healing that would have been bad.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL, well, I am sure police dispatch isn't used to receiving calls about people LEAVING items rather than TAKING them. The officer taking the call was probably a little dumbfounded!

As for the name ... Mystic is probably much more fitting for YOUR new dog than mine ... for one thing, I don't have one yet, and yours IS indeed quite the mystery, isn't she? 

You know what sucks? I want a husky! But it doesn't get cold enough down here, and I really don't think it's right to have a cold weather dog in Texas.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Thinking along the theme of how you came to have her.. how about..

Quiz


----------



## ozzy29 (Mar 25, 2010)

Topaz? A gem of a dog? I love the eyes...She looks tired.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Husky mix!

Man, why don't people leave adorable puppies on my doorstep too? No annoying HS/breeder forms to fill out 

I like Quiz as well. Could be short for Quizzical?


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Definately a husky pup there. a very freakin cute one at that.
why can't someone leave me one, so if you dont want to keep her, you can send her my way!

and i like the name quiz or guess.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Well im not gonna guess what mix it is but i love the name Rune. Also i wish this pup would have been dropped off in my yard lol.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What a pretty husky pup! Love the eyes.

Try calling some local vets' offices and describing the puppy. They probably can't give you the owner's name and number (although you never know; they might if you say you found her roaming around or something), but they could at least let you know if the pup is indeed vaccinated.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> What a pretty husky pup! Love the eyes.
> 
> Try calling some local vets' offices and describing the puppy. They probably can't give you the owner's name and number (although you never know; they might if you say you found her roaming around or something), but they could at least let you know if the pup is indeed vaccinated.


Yeah, I am actually going to take her tomorrow to the two Vets that are in town and ask about her. I don't really care who the previous owner was, I just want to know her history. I mean, do I take the word of this person that the pup has been vacinated... it's hard seeing as how I ended up with her.

I have asked all my neighbors and they were no help. No one saw anything. It's disappointing, in that this little pup has been through so much change already. She is 10 weeks old and has already had at least 3 homes (breeder, first owner, and now me). Lots of change for such a little pup.

I was thinking husky mix as well. But I have no idea. I wonder how big she'll get. She probably tips the scales at about 8 pounds right now.

For all those who wish they had a puppy droped on their front step. Send me your addresses!


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

she looks like a mystic to me. Very very beautiful dog.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

How is her temperament and personality Cinch? How is she adapting to Jasmine and Kaja, as well as you and the house?

Huskies are generally very social, friendly, smart and lovable dogs, although they are very headstrong (probably why the other people said she doesn't listen). They can be very vocal too ... have you gotten any songs yet? LOL

I know she's still a baby, but remember too that they are very adventurous and tend to like to roam and run (i.e., escape proof your yard!!!)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Husky pup and her eyes say Mystic. Let us know how she's doing


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know but she is a cutie! Good luck with your new (possibly temporary) dog!


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

AHHH well alteast she is cute right? I like the idea of naming her something like Angel as though a little angel just dropped her off for you !


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

No, not temporary!!! Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She looks like a purebred Siberian Husky to me she looks about 3 months old.


----------



## Hershey (Mar 18, 2010)

I love Mystic, and she is fabulous!!!!! Such beautiful markings.

Congrats!!!! lol


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

infiniti said:


> How is her temperament and personality Cinch? How is she adapting to Jasmine and Kaja, as well as you and the house?
> 
> Huskies are generally very social, friendly, smart and lovable dogs, although they are very headstrong (probably why the other people said she doesn't listen). They can be very vocal too ... have you gotten any songs yet? LOL
> 
> I know she's still a baby, but remember too that they are very adventurous and tend to like to roam and run (i.e., escape proof your yard!!!)


Temperament, so far, is pretty good. She 'slinks' a lot when I go to pick her up, maybe possible abuse not sure. She is starting to get aclamated to my place today. Explored some around the house and what not. Personality, not really sure yet. Still adjusting.

In regards to Jasmine and Kaja... she wants so badly to play with Jasmine but Jasmine is 9 and play doesn't exist much in her vocabulary anymore. The pup has got snapped at a couple times for coming up on the blind-side of Jasmine but Jasmine is tolerating her. Kaja, tried realy hard to get the pup to play today but everytime Kaja barked the puppy took off. They they did what I call long-distance play. lol I think that will pick up in a day or two though.

She is fairly vocal already. Lots of whining, and a couple howls which are too damn cute. She has to be in the same room as me, so she loves attention. We actually started working on 'sit' today and she seemed pretty receptive. So, we'll see how long that takes.  I don't think I have much to worry about in her running away. I have to go in the grass to get her to do her business. lol



infiniti said:


> No, not temporary!!! Say it ain't so!!!


I don't know. We'll see. I think that is one of the reasons I am trying to avoid naming her. If I name her, then she puts another paw print on my heart.



Keechak said:


> She looks like a purebred Siberian Husky to me she looks about 3 months old.


Well, like I said I am going by the note that was left with her and that said 10 weeks. Her teeth look very fresh though so I am 'reasonably' sure she is pretty young. Her paws still have a lot of pink in the pads too.



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Husky pup and her eyes say Mystic. Let us know how she's doing


Yeah, I am thinking she will be named Mystic. But, like I said I am trying not to name her. But I don't want her to get used to being called puppy either. *sigh* The joys of puppy ownership.



Hershey said:


> I love Mystic, and she is fabulous!!!!! Such beautiful markings.
> 
> Congrats!!!! lol


Yeah, her markings are stunning. I love the little black circles around her eyes

I noticed today she is just a tad shorter in height than Jasmine (my cocker, so if she is that big at "10 weeks" I wonder how big she will truly get.

Also, while I was petting her today I found an almost full tick under her chin/neck area. I am pretty sure I got it all out, but now I am worried about tick bourne illnesses. What are some signs I should watch for with her? Yesterday when I washed her I got two ticks off, but neither had attached so I thought we were safe.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Cinch said:


> Well, like I said I am going by the note that was left with her and that said 10 weeks. Her teeth look very fresh though so I am 'reasonably' sure she is pretty young. Her paws still have a lot of pink in the pads too.


Oh I totally missed that part of your post, 10 weeks and three months are pretty close anyways


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Oh I totally missed that part of your post, 10 weeks and three months are pretty close anyways


It was a long post, and had cute puppy pictures I understand.  And, yes 10 weeks and 3 months is very close. I hated math in school!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Huskies usually grow to 35-60 pounds at full weight, give or take.

Don't underestimate the escape-factor, Cinch! I mean that! She is timid now because everything is new, but when she gets her wits about her, and gets confident and comfortable and those natural instincts kick in ... well, I'm just saying ... make sure she cannot get out. Oh, and huskies are good diggers too. 

The slinking could indicate abuse, but it could be that everything is just so new and overwhelming to her right now. She may have been yelled at alot too if she "never listened". 

The only thing I know about tick-borne illness is lyme disease and rocky mountain spotted fever. I would get her on a preventative as soon as possible and get her checked out by a vet asap, too, but I think you said you were going to do that in the next couple of days.

Huskies love to "talk". You should look some up on youtube. There are some great videos of talking huskies .

Here's one of Mishka ... she's so "talky" and beautiful and has a lot of videos up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXo3NFqkaRM

I LOVE Huskies!

I am not real big on shipping dogs (sooo stressful on the dog), and Texas is so warm for Huskies!!! But I just LOVE her already!!! If you don't want her ... I DO!!!!! Seriously!!!!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

OMGosh she is just Adorble!!! 

I'm along with the others wishing someone would drop a puppy like that in my back yard! Always wanting a husky, I'd be wondering if I was still in reality, lol. 

I'm also another vote for Mystic. She just looks like a Mystic to me.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

infiniti said:


> Huskies love to "talk". You should look some up on youtube. There are some great videos of talking huskies that are just great!
> 
> Here's one of Mishka ... she's so "talky" and beautiful and has a lot of videos up!
> 
> ...


Aaaaand now after seeing that ... just makes me want one that much more.  (I've seen things like that before but each time I view something new, my want is renewed, lol. ) But I'm like you, I ~LOVE~ Huskies, always have!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like a pure bred husky to me...10-14weeks sounds about right, and a pure husky would be a little terror...usually...its in the breed to push every button 100 times, and then try it again when they think you aren't paying attention.

Also huskies shouldn't get to 70lbs or its fat or really really big. My girl is 54 lbs, but she's 2 inches taller than the breed standard. She's bigger than all of the male huskies that I know and she towers over all of the girls...and I'm friends with a lot of husky people. My closest friends have girls and their girls usually weigh in at about 40lbs give or take 5lbs, and are aroung 21 inches at the withers. Boys could get to 60lbs at the most and 2 inches taller. (This is all based on good quality breeders, though....) Ami pushes 24 inches and she's not from a good quality breeder. 

You could get in touch with a siberian husky rescue group. These are the ones in my area. I know the Malamute rescue takes dogs from all over if they can manage it, but even still, they could post the pup up on the webpage for people interested. People are always looking for puppies...they go fast.
http://adoptahusky.com/ (this one I think is connected with people in MN)
http://www.huskyrescue.org/index.php


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the name Rumor ....... haha like rumor has it she did this this and this


----------



## ozzy29 (Mar 25, 2010)

What about Karma?
Sounds like karma to me!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I went to the two local vets today and everyone agrees she is a beautiful dog... well duh! But, no one has seen her before.

So, I emailed my normal vet, who is not in town, and asked. They haven't seen her either. But, that vet thinks she may have some Native American Indian Dog in her. She sent me this link:

http://sacredsongindiandogs.com/OlowaWakataha.aspx

Scroll to the middle of the page and look at "Kata" at 14 weeks. Same black rings around the eyes. And they also have blue as too. Maybe, but who really knows.

Do to popular demand, both here and in person. The pup has been named Mystic. 

She's adjusting pretty well. She is really cueing off the other two dogs though. Kind of fun to watch. By the way a racketball, plus a clutzy puppy, plus a tiled kitchen floor = hilarity for many many minutes. 

I'll post some more pictures of her later tonight.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay, Mystic!!! 

Yay, Cinch!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I still think she's a purebred Siberian Husky. Those marking are very common for a Sibe also Sibes are very common and easy for stupid people to get a hold of (like the people who droped this puppy on you) She looks identical to some of my friend Donna's puppies (she breeds her Sibes for Sledding)

Some Sibes of similar color


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

NAIDs are not easy to come by and its really unlikely that you would just happen upon a NAID...as their pups tend to be really expensive, the pup looks all husky and, as Keechak said, they are really easy to get from bybs and other sources...in fact, ever consider that maybe the breeder just couldn't get rid of their pups and since a shelter wouldn't take them, why not just ditch them somewhere?

here's my friend's dog (he was still a pup when this was taken...and sorry, but its the best one I can find at the mo)


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

gosh, I wish someone would leave a husky at my door! She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> NAIDs are not easy to come by and its really unlikely that you would just happen upon a NAID...as their pups tend to be really expensive, the pup looks all husky and, as Keechak said, they are really easy to get from bybs and other sources...in fact, ever consider that maybe the breeder just couldn't get rid of their pups and since a shelter wouldn't take them, why not just ditch them somewhere?


Yeah, I agree. After looking into those NAID they are super expensive and I can't see someone just dropping one off like that. I also thought about the BYB idea, but I'm not convinced that they would drop a 10 week old puppy. That's prime puppy selling time in my opinion.

I may just never know, I just wish I could verify the shot records. Ah well.

Keechak,

Thanks for the pictures I can certainly see the resemblance, I had never seen those black cicles before. They are so cool! I always wanted a husky, I just didn't think it would be left in my backyard.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, some promised puppy pictures. 

First the utter devastation that is known as Mystic:









I didn't make the mess, you can't prove it:









I kill you ball, stop bouncing!









I am puppy, hear me roar!









Wait, I have to walk down the stairs to get to you?









Look what I found in the yard under a pile of leaves. (dad says he had no idea it was even back there)









I refuse to pose, give me the treat now!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

The colors will probably change a bit...go lighter, usually...here's Cyrus from my dog park, he's got similar markings but he's a bit darker...he's like 6 or 7










as for the giving up puppies...people don't realize that puppies cost money...if they had a litter of 10 and only got rid of 1 at 8 weeks...well, not everyone can afford to take care of 9 puppies...not to mention the amount of attention 9 puppies would need. My byb was trying to talk us into a 2 for 1 deal...there were 9 in Ami's litter, we were the only ones that got a puppy at 8 weeks old...and they just had two puppies from the previous litter returned, so they had 8 puppies at 8 weeks, 1 puppy at 8 months, and 2 other dogs from previous litters at about a year and a half that they were trying to get rid of...not to mention their own original mating pair (that should have screamed for me to run away right there, but what can you do?). When you have that many dogs, dropping them off anywhere seems appealing.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> as for the giving up puppies...people don't realize that puppies cost money...if they had a litter of 10 and only got rid of 1 at 8 weeks...well, not everyone can afford to take care of 9 puppies...not to mention the amount of attention 9 puppies would need. My byb was trying to talk us into a 2 for 1 deal...there were 9 in Ami's litter, we were the only ones that got a puppy at 8 weeks old...and they just had two puppies from the previous litter returned, so they had 8 puppies at 8 weeks, 1 puppy at 8 months, and 2 other dogs from previous litters at about a year and a half that they were trying to get rid of...not to mention their own original mating pair (that should have screamed for me to run away right there, but what can you do?). When you have that many dogs, dropping them off anywhere seems appealing.


That is a very good point, and one I hadn't considered. Like I said before, I forgot how much work a puppy is. I can't imagine having a littler of these little rascals running around. I would never get any sleep!

Cyrus, is a beautiful dog! I can certainly see the similarities with Mystic.

Mystic has already learned the sit command. She understands the concept of what I want, and she is very food motivated so I think training her will be fairly simple. That's always a good thing. I haven't seen the stubbornness yet, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

OMGosh Cinch, she is just absolutely adorable!!! I WANT HER NOW!!!! 

I didn't get to see the pics earlier today because for some reason, pics on here are blocked while I am at work. The browser there is probably not updated. 

So I just got home and I just got to see them and she is just wonderful! She already looks so happy and bouncy, and looks like she is fitting in so well!

She is just beautiful!

So ... you think you're gonna keep her, or what?


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

infiniti said:


> So ... you think you're gonna keep her, or what?


I would like to say yes, absolutley I will keep her, but honestly I'm not sure. I want to do what's best for her, and my other two as well. As you know taking on a new puppy is a lot of work, and dedication for the next 10-15 years really.

Do I think she will make a good dog? From what I have seen absolutley. Is she the right addition to my family at this time... still thinking. If I do give her up, it will be a very tough decesion though.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

She's so cute!!! I can't believe someone would just leave her in your backyard. Good for you for taking her in. Seems like you settled on Mystic! What a cute name. I was going to suggest Mystery, but Mystic is kind of a variation of Mystery, so I like it too!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Cinch said:


> I would like to say yes, absolutley I will keep her, but honestly I'm not sure. I want to do what's best for her, and my other two as well. As you know taking on a new puppy is a lot of work, and dedication for the next 10-15 years really.
> 
> Do I think she will make a good dog? From what I have seen absolutley. Is she the right addition to my family at this time... still thinking. If I do give her up, it will be a very tough decesion though.


I hope you keep her. She is gorgeous, and is obviously settling into your home.

Seriously though, why don't people drop puppies off in my yard.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

BooLette said:


> I hope you keep her. She is gorgeous, and is obviously settling into your home.
> 
> Seriously though, why don't people drop puppies off in my yard.


I had someone over today to look at her. A friend of a friend type thing. She stopped over, said the usual "Oh she's beautiful, look at those eyes." etc. While she was here I found myself tring to talk her out of expressing interest in her... which is entirely counter productive of trying to adopt her out eh.

In the end I think she decided she was looking for more of an older dog and not a puppy which is fine. I recommended a couple of the humane society dogs I have worked with. So, we'll see if she checks them out or not.

Mystic is settling in well in my home. Jasmine is pretty much ignoring her which I expected. But, Kaja has yet to really "play" with her. Kaja has exhibited some "bully" type behaviors which actually surprises me. If she keeps that up, or gets worse, I will have to really think about finding her a home.

I heard back fro 4 other vets today, whom I had emailed pictures asking if they recognized her. All said they did not. So I am left with either a) she didn't have her first round of shots or b) the person got the shots themselves. So, I have to decide, and soon, what i am going to do with this little tyke. Tough decesion. Ugh!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Cinch, you're a great person for taking care of this pup, whether or not you end up keeping her. I consider myself an animal lover, but if anyone dropped a puppy in my backyard (any breed, any size, no matter what), it would be on its way to a shelter pronto. I've been known to round up strays that I see and take them straight to the local shelter without even stopping at home (if they don't have tags or the owners are unreachable). Our shelter is great, though, and I wouldn't send a dog there if I thought any harm would come to it.

If you decide to find Mystic another home, I would suggest contacting a breed-specific rescue. Some of them will do courtesy listings whereby you would keep the pup until a suitable adopter is found.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Cinch, you're a great person for taking care of this pup, whether or not you end up keeping her. I consider myself an animal lover, but if anyone dropped a puppy in my backyard (any breed, any size, no matter what), it would be on its way to a shelter pronto. I've been known to round up strays that I see and take them straight to the local shelter without even stopping at home (if they don't have tags or the owners are unreachable). Our shelter is great, though, and I wouldn't send a dog there if I thought any harm would come to it.
> 
> If you decide to find Mystic another home, I would suggest contacting a breed-specific rescue. Some of them will do courtesy listings whereby you would keep the pup until a suitable adopter is found.


Aww, thanks GottaLuv.  Don't spread that around though, it will ruion my image.

I have always been an animal lover and just can't pass by an animal needing help. The local HS is plumb full of dogs right now, in fact they have some in area boarding kennels. So, this little pup would have been sent to the pound. The human contact would have been once a day and for about 5 minutes at most. She is too young to deal with that And I would not sleep at night if I did that to her. What can I say, I'm a softie.

I did contact the Husky rescue and got a reply. They then forwarded my email to the MN chapter of their program and said I should get a reply soon. I haven't yet heard from them though. Can't say I am really looking forward to the email though. lol This little pup is very quickly grabbing a hold of my heart. We'll see if I can get her to let go or not.

I need to get a couple more pictures of her up on here soon.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

So, I have two families interested in Mystic.

Truth be told, I am still torn about giving her up or not. But, I know if I am going to give her up I need to do it sooner rather than later. So she doesn't get too attached to me, and my dogs.

I am trying to come up with a 'realistic' criteria on how to decide who I should give her up to.

Can anyone offer up some suggestions? I was trying to do this on my own earlier, but then I realized I was listing things that were making it so it was impossible to re-home her. If that makes any sense.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

If I had to give up a dog or rehome a puppy like you are I would have a LOT of standards that needed to be met.

I would require a home visit, a contract, and the contract would state that they had X amount of time to get the dog vaccinated and checked up. It would also say that they had to get the puppy spayed. I would also be adamant that they keep me updated on her progress and that I could drop by to see how she was being kept with or without notice. Another thing that I would want to be sure of was that they had a fenced in yard. ESPECIALLY for a husky. I really wouldn't want her to be an outside dog either.

There is probably a lot that I'm forgetting, but I'm kind of crunched for time right now. If I come up with more I'll post them.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

If you do plan on rehoming her, I would suggest you visit the husky rescue site and see what their criteria is for homing their dogs and emulate that. I would also advise you to take a look at their adoption application and contract and emulate those as well.

For a husky, you absolutely MUST require at least an 8 foot wooden fence. Huskies have been known to learn to climb, and they ARE escape artists. They are in fact nicknamed "houdinis", so you want to keep that in mind, whether you keep or rehome her. 

You definitely want to require microchipping, vaccinations and spaying within a specified period of time, with proof given to you upon completion, as well as all the criteria BooLette specified.

You want to word your application in a way that allows you to really screen good applicants as well as you can, which is why I urge you to look at those on Husky rescue sites.

You should also indicate that if they find they are no longer able to care for her for any reason, they are required to return her to you. Indicate that ownership is non-transferrable to anyone else without your prior consent and review, and that she is never to end up in a shelter.

These are my suggestions based upon the applications that I have completed for adoptions. The questions on the applications are often lengthy, tedious and invasive, but I never hesitate to complete them without hesitation because they are asked with the dog's well-being in mind. And that's what a good future adopter will think also. If the application is too much trouble for someone, or too invasive, then they are not a good candidate, imo.  If a person can't handle the application, as simple as a piece of paper is, how can they handle the rigors of dog ownership? Especially with a breed that can be as challenging as a Husky can be.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG....how can people treat animals like that! She is so adorable & she looks so confused & scared!

She's so lucky to have you to nurse her --- she looks like a Siberian Husky to me - probably about 4 months old.

I hope you can keep her! I love the name Mystic --- I also like the name Pie 

Congratulations & a great big Thank You (from your new pup!)...Huskies are great dogs!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, Mystic left my house on Saturday afternoon to go live with her new forever family.

They have everything I was looking for in a home for her. Two kids, a large fenced in yard, experience with huskies, and one of their relatives has two huskies of their own. I have no doubt she will get plenty of loving there.

It was understood and agreed upon that in the event that she ever has to be rehomed, for whatever reason (behavior, life circomstances, health, etc) that she will come back here no questions asked. They agreed to get her spayed when appropriate, and I have talked to their vet and he has agreed to call me if there is any concern about her well-being.

With that said, it's been a couple of somber days around here. A puppy brings a certain energy and joy to a house and that seems to have completely vanished. She was a special dog, and as she was driving away I was already wondering if I made the right decesion. I am already regretting it.

Thanks to everyone for offering up some advice and talking with me about her. I will be missing her for quite awhile. She is a very smart, all dogs teach us a lesson I am curious to realize and understand what the lesson is that she taught me...


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw, Cinch. You are such a wonderful and selfless person for giving this girl a much better start! Good for you for being selfless enough to find her a loving home with kids and people with Husky experience! 

Sometimes our lessons are simple ones, and maybe this one for you was just being loving and giving to a creature in need and doing your very best by her to give her the beginnings of a great life, when someone else saw her as disposable.

I'm sure you will miss her, but I am also sure that you did your footwork on making sure that where she was going was the best for her!

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## ozzy29 (Mar 25, 2010)

Glad to hear that Mystic is going to a great home. There are not many people who would have gone to half the trouble that you did for a puppy that was left on the door step. 
You are awesome!!


----------

